# My hedgie has oral cancer! HELP?



## ClaraBasil (Oct 18, 2010)

My hedgehog Basil has recently been diagnosed with oral cancer. He has a large lump on the side of his jaw. We have been giving him painkillers. In the last few days the lump has grown and he seems to rub it on the ground and constantly open and close his mouth. He has a vet appointment in a couple days but do you think he's in pain? I just want him to be happy and comfortable! What do I do?


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your sweet baby having cancer.  I hate that darn disease with a passion! 

As far as what to do, my personal belief when it comes to animals with cancer is keep them happy and comfortable as long as possible until it comes to the point that their quality of life is diminished. If they are in pain (which isn't able to be relieved with pain medication), or they can't do normal functions like eating and going to the bathroom, or when the bad days out number the good, I would take them to the vet and have them cross over the rainbow bridge so they aren't suffering anymore. That's just my personal belief and you have to decide what feels right for you. It's never EVER an easy choice. My heart goes out for you and Basil. /hugs


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

There are several members here who have gone through this experience. I am sure they will be along to give you some guidance also.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I recently had my girl, pepper euthanized because of a large tumour on her lip. Although she seemed to be fine in terms of activity, and eating, I felt she was uncomfortable with that huge thing on her lip, and eventually it started pressing on her nose and it appeared she had difficulty properly breathing out of it (mucus would spray out). Prior to this, I had a hedgehog who had developed intestinal cancer, I was so hesitant to put him down that I waited until he wasted away, and when I did finally make the appointment, he died the day before it. I felt terrible for dragging it out and letting him suffer a long death and vowed I wouldn't let that happen again, thus with Pepper I had her put down when I seen her oral tumour was causing her to be uncomfortable despite her temperament being normal. They hide pain well.

In my opinion (and only my opinion) if he is rubbing it on the ground and constantly opening and closing his mouth, he does not sound "comfortable". If I was in your position, I would choose to let him go before it gets worse (because it's not going to get better). I'm sorry if that sounds really harsh - and remember that Basil is your hedgehog, and you will know best for him. 

I'm really sorry to hear about this. It is an incredibly difficult decision to make, and you will probably never feel 100% confident about it if that's what you choose to do. I will be keeping you and Basil in my thoughts. <3


----------



## ClaraBasil (Oct 18, 2010)

I think you guys are right. I love him a lot but I think it is time to put him down.He is so full of life and happiness and I don't want him to have to live an unhappy few weeks. I'll ask what the vet thinks. His appointments in 2 days. Thank you all for responding it's really nice knowing we're not alone.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear you and Basil have to go through this.  I lost Inky recently from an oral tumor on his jaw just like Basil. We decided that we'd keep him comfortable until either he could no longer eat on his own, either of his eyes started bugging out (indicating a tumor putting pressure inside his head), or if he had problems breathing (indicating a tumor blocking the nasal passages). We didn't want him to suffer any longer than he needed to, and a few weeks after the tumor arose one of his eyes was more buggy than normal. We decided to take him in that next morning, and on the way to the vet I noticed he had a bit of a nose whistle as well. I definitely think it's best to help them cross before tumors in such a delicate place cause them much pain. It hurt a lot to help Inky cross when he still had so much life in him, but we decided it'd be best to end with him smiling than see him to the point of pain and suffering.

Hugs, it's not easy.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

ditto ^


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

4 years ago my heart dog ended up having a disease that was incurable and I kept him going out my own selfishness as long as I could. I loved him so much, but he suffered in the end and I know now once an animal feels pain and there's no help for him, the kindest thing to do is to have them put to sleep. I believe they never really leave us and stay in our hearts and souls, so yes, I must agree with everyone else. It's the hardest thing to do and I send tons of hugs you way and the strenght to do what is right. (((hugs)))


----------



## ClaraBasil (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the support. We put him down today. He will be missed <3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry.  That's a compassionate, selfless choice though, and I'm glad you did what was best for him.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. But Basil is now pain free, playing, eating, and totally at peace! How unselfish of you.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry. He was very loved and will stay in your heart. Just know you did the right thing. (((hugs)))


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  You did a great thing though, not letting him suffer. /hugs.


----------

